# Programmas / Software >  Eagle Professional 5 grāmatnīca.

## Veeteks

Tātad ir sekojoša problēma - steidzami vajadzīgs izveidot kursa darbam shēmu, bet rodas problēma ar trasēšanu... 
Lieta tāda, ka iekš library nav man nepieciešamā detaļa -> HEF4093BP ko uzražojis NXP... Nebūtu tik problemātiski, ja būtu iespējams atrast tutorial kā zīmēt Eaglā savu detaļu, bet arī tas man neizdodas...

Tātad Varbūt kāds var izpalīdzēt un ja kādam ir šī detaļa iekš library kautkā man iedot, jeb parādīt kādu labu tutorial, jo uz Pcad pāriet negribētos!

Sāku ar Eagle Professional 5.0.0, esmu iesācējs un neko daudz "nerubiju"  ::

----------


## jeecha

Ko nu maanies ka nav Eagle liidzi naakoshajaas biblioteekaas. 40xx logjiku biblioteekaa ir 4093N.

Tutoriaalju arii pietiek, piemeeram http://myhome.spu.edu/bolding/EE4211/EagleTutorial4.htm vai http://fab.cba.mit.edu/classes/MIT/8...torial-eng.pdf vai vienkaarshi http://www.google.lv/#hl=lv&source=hp&q=eagle+tutorial.

----------


## Veeteks

Paldies tev jeech! 
Man vienkārši tā meklēšana īpaši nepadodas jo īsti nav jau skaidrs kur, ko meklēt  ::

----------


## goga

šeit bija labas video pamācības par eagle + lodēšanas pamatprincipi http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/
Tur kā reiz ir par savu bibliotēku izveidi.
----
Eagle meklētājs gan ir debils, tas ir fakts, paiet ilgs laiks kamēr piešaujies tur orientēties, vai tad tik grūti pievienot meklēšanu pēc detaļu nosaukumiem.   ::

----------


## jeecha

Tak tur ir iespeeja mekleet peec nosaukumiem. Kad lieto ADD komandu tad apakshaa kreisaa pusee ir lodzinsh kuraa var ierakstiit nosaukumu un peec Enter nospieshanas atlasiisies detaljas kuru nosaukumi atbilst mekleetajam. Shajaa lodzinjaa var lietot * (reizinaashanas ziimi) kaa masku.

Piemeeram - gribam samekleet 7400 seerijas 04 mikrosheemu (6 invertori vienaa korpusaa) - ierakstam lodzinjaa *74*04* un nospiezham Enter. Atradiisies dazhaadu pasugu un dazhaadu korpusu dotaas mikrenes.

----------


## goga

::  
Tak nemeklā viņš neko, ieraksti piemēram LM317, rezultātā neko neatrod. Reāli ir = ADD -> v-reg -> LM317
Atrod tikai tad ja tas nosaukums ir ierakstīts Aprakstā(Description)

-----
Skaidrībai, lietoju 5.7 versiju

----------


## Zalic

es lietoju 5.9 un baigi labi viss notiek
bet meklētāju es laikam zinu, tāds slinks ir pēc dabas ^_^

----------


## jeecha

Raksti nevis LM317 bet LM317*.

----------


## goga

> Raksti nevis LM317 bet LM317*.


 liels paldies par šo padomiņu   :: 
nu lūk ,vienas problēmas dzīvē mazāk.

----------


## Heninsh

Te jautājums nedaudz ne pa tēmu, bet kā var no eagle ielikt wordā bildes (es domāju shēmu un borda attēlu  ::  )

Un paldies par to ka meklētājā jaraksta beigās *  ::

----------


## Powerons

File>Export...>Image

----------


## Heninsh

> File>Export...>Image


 
paldies  :: 

Un kā var to melno fonu kur bordu taisa uz baltu nomainīt?

----------


## Zalic

tev jāprintē no eagle, nevis uz wordu jāpārnes, tad bus balts fons

----------


## Heninsh

Nu to es zinu  ::

----------

